# SGI report 10-19/23



## Scott R (Oct 24, 2016)

Back in town and have a quick report from island.

Surf fishing...sucked.   1 small bonnet head and I fished 2 evenings. 

Started Thurs afternoon on flats just relaxing a goofing off.  Ended up going to Sikes cut and drifting.  Caught 3 slot reds in 6 drifts.  Water was rolling hard at south end with an outgoing tide so we called it good and left.

Went back Sat and fought the wind getting there.  Only had 11 pinfish but it ended up being plenty.  Tide was coming in and loaded with big reds.  Had 3 pull off the hook.  1 broke 30lb braid after a 10-15 fight.   Had 1 slot fish at 25".   Other 4 that we got in the boat were all between 38-42".    Wind kept picking up so we called it a day after 2.5 hours of fishing.

All were on pinfish.   

Good luck guys.


----------



## Scott R (Oct 24, 2016)

Sorry for delay in pics.

Here's a few of a 71 year old man having too much fun


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Fourfingers (Oct 27, 2016)

So jealous nice fish


----------

